# new from Belgium



## zwerver (Oct 28, 2009)

Hello all, just found and joined this great site. We are from Belgium and wild camp since 20 years. Our camper is an chausson Allegro 67.I am looking to find out about wild camp places into N. Scotland for our trip next year in june.
I found nice places allready in this usefull wildcamping site.

 zwerver


----------



## runnach (Oct 28, 2009)

zwerver said:


> Hello all, just found and joined this great site. We are from Belgium and wild camp since 20 years. Our camper is an chausson Allegro 67.I am looking to find out about wild camp places into N. Scotland for our trip next year in june.
> I found nice places allready in this usefull wildcamping site.
> 
> zwerver



Hello Zwerver I hope you enjoy the site, certainly if you take your time to look inside the forums you will find plenty of information that will help you make the most of your trip.

I am currently between Liege and Maastricht and if you enjoy the North of Scotland as much as I am enjoying Belgium ...you wont be disappointed.

Regards 

Channa


----------



## zeezee16 (Oct 28, 2009)

zwerver said:


> Hello all, just found and joined this great site. We are from Belgium and wild camp since 20 years. Our camper is an chausson Allegro 67.I am looking to find out about wild camp places into N. Scotland for our trip next year in june.
> I found nice places allready in this usefull wildcamping site.
> 
> zwerver


Hi, welcome to the site, you will get all the info you need on wilding on here, no matter where you want to go.
One of your fellow countrymen is a regular on here, no doubt he will make you welcome too.
Cheers, Pete


----------



## Belgian (Oct 28, 2009)

*Dag Zwerver*



zeezee16 said:


> Hi, welcome to the site, you will get all the info you need on wilding on here, no matter where you want to go.
> One of your fellow countrymen is a regular on here, no doubt he will make you welcome too.
> Cheers, Pete


Certainly I will Pete  (watch it: the foreign legion is growing )

Hello Zwerver,
Welkom op deze meest vriendelijke en informative site. 
(I'll go on in English, otherwise a lot of fellows will need  will have to need a translation site ) You certainly will find a lot of information on this site and most of all: the atmosphere is brilliant ('we' even don't have moderators around). If you want acces to the info I gathered overhere over the years about wilding, send me a PM with your @
Welkom, en het beste van
Leo


----------



## Jacques le foot (Oct 28, 2009)

ha ha Leo..think I've sussed it !! Did you say " Welcome to the most friendly and informative site" ?...does that make me multi-lingual?  cos I now speak English, Jibberish, Rubbish...and just a little Belgique??

Jackie


----------



## Pioneer (Oct 28, 2009)

Hello zwerver,
welcome to the site and enjoy. It's good to see overseas (European) new members joing the fold. Leo will make you feel at home.

Happy Camping


----------



## Belgian (Oct 28, 2009)

*Babel ?*



Jacques le foot said:


> ha ha Leo..think I've sussed it !! Did you say " Welcome to the most friendly and informative site" ?...does that make me multi-lingual?  cos I now speak English, Jibberish, Rubbish...and just a little Belgique??
> 
> Jackie



Splendid Jackie  You made 60% of the Belgians happy by understanding Flemish (some say that's Dutch or is it Rubbish ?)
'Dat komt nog goed'
Leo


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Oct 28, 2009)

Hello zwerver and welcome to the site I am sure you will get all the information you need, if you are comming as far as the Outer Hebrides have a look at these pages: 

Details:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


Photographs:   http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html


----------



## zeezee16 (Oct 29, 2009)

Belgian said:


> Splendid Jackie  You made 60% of the Belgians happy by understanding Flemish (some say that's Dutch or is it Rubbish ?)
> 'Dat komt nog goed'
> Leo


Hi Leo,
Hayfield is not far from Belgium, see you both there in the morning.
Free sticker to the best continental van.......
Only kidding, it would be nice to meet up with you sometime, maybe in the spring next year we can organise an International Meet.
Cheers, Pete


----------



## Belgian (Oct 29, 2009)

zeezee16 said:


> Hi Leo,
> Hayfield is not far from Belgium, see you both there in the morning.
> Free sticker to the best continental van.......
> Only kidding, it would be nice to meet up with you sometime, maybe in the spring next year we can organise an International Meet.
> Cheers, Pete


Hi Pete,
International / continental meet sounds good. Maybe we could organise something next spring, why not ?; since the 'foreign department' is growing ?  
Time enough to get things started, Good idea (and I'll be able to steal the show as the only continental with a Wildcamping sticker on the road )
(btw thanks for the sticker,looks nice, I glued my MH on it )
Yours, 
Leo


----------



## trap42 (Jul 1, 2010)

*nikos & maria from greece*

Hello to everybody.

We just found the site and we feel lucky.  Our camper is an adria vision.


----------



## Belgian (Jul 1, 2010)

Welcome to all newbies and others I forgot. 
(we are not all completely nuts, some are only weirder than normal
)
Enjoy wilding


----------



## Kris (Jul 4, 2010)

Groeten van een vlaming uit Frankrijk,  Zwerver!  Van harte welkom!
You will find very useful information here.  


The continental branch is certainly growing,  I am sorry to spoil your fun  Leo but my sticker is also displayed on  the windscreen of my MH.

A Euro meet would be great.  Perhaps in France?

Cheerio

Kris


----------



## Nosha (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello and welcome from a fellow Chausson owner (Welcome 70), and now others from even further!!! From someone who took a wrong turn and drove right through the centre of Basel just steer clear of the M25 and major cities during rush hours as wee seem to have far bigger queues than ANYWHERE in Europe... apart from Paris & Milan


----------



## defitzi (Jul 6, 2010)

dag!    welcome  where u in Belge. I in Blaarmeere camping (week to go) when out hospital uz tomorrow wed . Leo please copy.  me 0044 (0)7517455401


----------

